# 1st time user w/Ecommerce and website HELP PLEASE!



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

1st time user w/Ecommerce and website, website completed but I Need help finding and getting a t-shirt designer, plug-ins,and etc. onto website.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

charmanelewis said:


> 1st time user w/Ecommerce and website, website completed but I Need help finding and getting a t-shirt designer, plug-ins,and etc. onto website.


Sending you a PM!

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> Sending you a PM!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums



Try this opentshirts.com


----------



## iChris (Oct 5, 2009)

What ecommerce software are you using?


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

charmanelewis said:


> 1st time user w/Ecommerce and website, website completed but I Need help finding and getting a t-shirt designer, plug-ins,and etc. onto website.


tried to send you a private message but it seems like your inbox is full. If you still need help, msg me.


----------

